# Etec G2 Jets are Finally Ready to Go!



## Seth (Feb 7, 2020)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmDO6nL1unI


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 9, 2020)

WOW over 600 lb-ft of torqe.

I'm loving the power and efficiency of new high tech engines. Vehicles too. 
The problem comes when they develop a problem even the dealers have a problem figuring out. My mercury was in the shop three time before they replaced the ECM. I finally found a bolt that had worked it's way into a wire loom. Shorting out when I hit rapids.
My previous 2011 ford f250 had electrical gremlins that they never figured out.


----------



## Jim (Feb 13, 2020)

Interesting!


----------

